# Couple pics of my Saw Shell turtles.



## 004dam (Feb 4, 2012)

Finally have a weekend with some sun around so I took my turtles for there usual play in the grass. Was playing with my new phone so took some pictures


----------



## sesa-sayin (Feb 4, 2012)

lovely pics, indeed..They look lovely clean animals also my sawshell spent his three first years inside the house not hibernating...then he was put outside to grow and live naturally...each year , when winter approaches,, he tries to come back inside, but i must not let him stay, as he must hibernate...i feel terrible..he always looks so rejected.............................am sure he is saying,, "One day you,ll get urs "


----------



## matt74 (Feb 4, 2012)

we've got a couple of saw shelled turts too. love em, they are great. heres a couple of photos of ours. the have recently started taking turns standing on top of each other whilst basking. watching them hunt down their feeder fish, shrimp and crays is brutal!






bugger, dont know why the photo is sideways after i upload it here. its not when i pick it from the file list.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice Photos. Here is one I shot the other day of one of our baby longnecks


----------



## rafikie_2012 (Feb 4, 2012)

hhahahah i love turtles and have always wanted too get some, but i think they are way too expensive


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 4, 2012)

Here is one that was found crossing a road near the old Australian Reptile Park site in Wyoming


----------



## 004dam (Feb 4, 2012)

rafikie_2012 said:


> hhahahah i love turtles and have always wanted too get some, but i think they are way too expensive



Like every reptile, They take more to setup then the animal purchase. There is a very well known breeder on the sunshine coast he is the owner of a well known turtle forum ( not sure if I can link forums but google will answer your search). highly recommended and alot better then any petshop  way cheaper too.


----------

